# Chicory



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if bees work chicory? It is fairly common where we live. Chicory seems to bloom early, then the blooms seem to close around noon or so. I have not seen bees working chicory in our area, which could simply mean they like something else better.

Thanks 
Shane


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

They work it here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does anyone know if bees work chicory? 

Yes and it blooms for a very long time (months) and even in a drought.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

And thanks for the book Michael. It is an excellent read.

Shane


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>And thanks for the book Michael. It is an excellent read.

Glad you're enjoying it. Could you leave a review on Amazon or Barnes and Nobel? Or both?


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> >And thanks for the book Michael. It is an excellent read.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it. Could you leave a review on Amazon or Barnes and Nobel? Or both?


Will be my pleasure to leave a review. 

Shane


----------

